# How do you resolve sizing issue with BD?



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I'm only posting this thread after sending an email to BikesDirect (as they tell you to on their site) and then waiting almost a week. They won't answer my email so I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar problem and can point me in the right direction. 

The problem: I ordered a bike that is simply too large for me. The fault is certainly mine and I realize this. I've switched to a shorter stem and adjusted the seat as well as handle bar position in order to try and make it work, but there is no getting around the fact that the bike is just too big. 

In trying to make it work I have allowed almost 6 months to pass. So I had been hoping that BD could offer me some sort of reasonable solution. I don't expect them to swap frames for free - if I recognized the problem right out of the box, then I would expect that. So I am wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem, maybe a crash replacement scenario. If so, how reasonable were their prices and was there any trick to getting an email response out of them?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

twobournes said:


> Let me start by saying that I'm only posting this thread after sending an email to BikesDirect (as they tell you to on their site) and then waiting almost a week. They won't answer my email so I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar problem and can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The problem: I ordered a bike that is simply too large for me. The fault is certainly mine and I realize this. I've switched to a shorter stem and adjusted the seat as well as handle bar position in order to try and make it work, but there is no getting around the fact that the bike is just too big.
> 
> In trying to make it work I have allowed almost 6 months to pass. So I had been hoping that BD could offer me some sort of reasonable solution. I don't expect them to swap frames for free - if I recognized the problem right out of the box, then I would expect that. So I am wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem, maybe a crash replacement scenario. If so, how reasonable were their prices and was there any trick to getting an email response out of them?


First - thanks for your purchase

I would love to see the email you sent that did not get answered - please PM me with that
I monitor our e-mail accounts; and I do not see any e-mails that go unanswered; and everyone knows that if any email is not answered by the next business day; I start raising a little stink -- So something strange has happened in your email case

We answer hundreds of e-mails a day; so there is no trick to getting one answred
There are 3 very active accounts plus a backup for those who use servers that kick back aol emails -- best email for your type question is [email protected]

All that said; you situation is very uncommon; and completely depends on the condition of your bike; which bike; your mechanical skills; etc - so best if you PM me or email address above.

Mike


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> First - thanks for your purchase
> 
> I would love to see the email you sent that did not get answered - please PM me with that
> I monitor our e-mail accounts; and I do not see any e-mails that go unanswered; and everyone knows that if any email is not answered by the next business day; I start raising a little stink -- So something strange has happened in your email case
> ...


Hi Mike,

I can also confirm that an email I sent to you folks never received a response. I did, however, still purchase a Moto Ti bike and am very satisfied. Let me know if you want to see it.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

akeelor said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I can also confirm that an email I sent to you folks never received a response. I did, however, still purchase a Moto Ti bike and am very satisfied. Let me know if you want to see it.



Yes
I would
please PM it to me

thanks


----------

